

Dangerous Knowledge (documentary): Cantor, Boltzmann, Godel and Turing, genius and insanity - hhm
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8492625684649921614&q=dangerous+knowledge&total=351&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0

======
aristus
Ugh, not this tired old trope again! Cantor was a troubled man, but he solved
the fucking problem, ok? Pitying him because infinity "drove him insane" is
like pitying St George's loss to the dragon. It's not just wrong, it's
insulting.

~~~
eru
Cantor made a major contribution. But his set theory did not solve everything.
There were contradictions and paradoxes lurking.
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georg_Cantor#Paradoxes_of_set_t...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georg_Cantor#Paradoxes_of_set_theory))

~~~
aristus
My point is that his work didn't drive him mad. This heroic Promethian myth
about "dangerous knowledge" is as tiresome as it is false. These Hollywood
types need a new stereotype to beat to death.

~~~
eru
Ah, OK. I agree. So I guess his madness drove him to work instead.

Actually I live quite close to were Cantor worked. According to Google-Earth I
would have to drive for 1h.

